# Newman's Own Organics Grain-Free Canned Food



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Reiko said:


> I'm considering adding Newman's Own Organics Grain-Free Canned Dog Food to my pantry, particularly the beef flavor.
> 
> DogFoodAdvisor seems to like it. It also appears to be deemed a humane, grain-free canned dog food.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you. Trying to find a nice product to add to my pantry.

I just read on dogfoodadvisor that their Newman's Own Beef Grain Free product is made in Uruguay, and not the USA. If this is a big no-no for you, I would give them a call and see if this statement is true or not.  Will be watching this thread for some personal reviews though!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Anything made by Paul Newman has to be good. He's not only handsome, he's a really, really nice, moral person and makes wonderful salad dressing too. :silly: I love Paul Newman! *  :kiss:


----------

